# is seethrough a type and is that what I have?



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh19/lovebug009/100_1407.jpg
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh19/lovebug009/100_1525.jpg

Just got him a few days ago at the local Petco, he is #2 and I didn't plan on another one, but I couldn't pass him up

He was sold as a double tail, but I wasn't sure what the color is.

Thanks from a newbie!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

welcome to the forum, he looks like a cellohane double tail
but dont quote me on that as he also has the blue and the spots lol hes a looker alright


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The clear color is known as cellophane...but judging by those streaks on his fins, he might marble up! Reminds me of my first betta; when I got him I thought he was a cellophane DBT, but then he went marble on me. Anyway, your fish is very pretty!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> The clear color is known as cellophane...but judging by those streaks on his fins, he might marble up! Reminds me of my first betta; when I got him I thought he was a cellophane DBT, but then he went marble on me. Anyway, your fish is very pretty!



Marble was my FIRST thought but i was like hmmmm cause my 4th of july 2 ray ct louie gets that aqua scheen on his clear tail


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, so will he become less see through as time goes on or are you saying his fin color may change? 

Also he is very mellow, I put his tank next to my other male and he was uninterested, but my 1st guy Charlie noticed him right away. Is there such a thing as a less aggressive male beta???? He doesn't seem sick, he swims around his tank all day and seems curious when I come near, I just haven't seen him flare yet.


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

if your treat everynow and then with Bloodworms, it will help boost his color up (or so im told by my LPS).. also i was thinking he looks like a Cellophane Marble myself, but the tail kinda looks like a DoubleTail to me..


interesting and beautiful never the less, nice find...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

His colour may just begin to change people pick a fish for the colour then the fishy marbles out haha and TOTALLY changes or just a little change



roypattonphoto said:


> also i was thinking he looks like a Cellophane Marble myself, but the tail kinda looks like a DoubleTail to me...


Cellophane and marbles are colours he is most defiantly a double tail  so his title would be cellophane dt or marble dt etc
my longest is Metallic super delta half moon crown tail (thats one fish)


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

You never know how much a marble will change, my "cellophane" ended up entirely blue, other than his head, which remained the pale color. Some marbles will just get a few patches of color, others will get very patchy. Does he have any dark colored scales on his body? It kind of looks like it in the first picture.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

I guess I would just be happy if Elric remains healthy, it is sooo interesting to learn about all the color and fin type combos there are. 

LolaQuigs- it does look like he has dark scales in the first pic, but that is with a flash and his pearl comes out, but the second one is with no flash and his body is colorless except for the red of his blood. I guess it will be interesting watching him grow up and I will enjoy him regardless of how he ends up. 

He is so different from Charlie (CT), he is very docile and curious. and Charlie seems like he is always grumpy. maybe I am just projecting human emotions on them....LOL


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't like marbles at first, and was really disappointed when I discovered my guy was one. But then I realized how much fun it is to watch them change and see how they turn out. He is beautiful now, and I am sure he will be beautiful if/when he changes. If he does change, definitely post pictures so we can see the difference!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

LolaQuigs you were right on.....there were a few specs on the body and just a month later my cellophane has gotten a lot "dirt-yer" LOL....I can still see through, but it is shocking to see such a dramatic change. He has developed a thin Mustache, maybe I should rename him something french because it reminds me of that. Here is the new picture check it out http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1941&pictureid=14083


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

he... looks.. gorgeous :O if you wake up tomorrow and don't see a betta, i have nothing to do with it  XDD


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, he certainly has changed! He's absolutely beautiful, the gray marbling is so pretty; I'm definitely jealous! I've seen a lot of marbles with the little mustache, so cute. My "cellophane" female I got in January has recently started to marble as well...her fins are now streaked with red, I'm excited to watch her change.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks! I guess it is like getting several betas for the price of one He is a ham, my other guy freaks out when I put the camera near and I have had him for 7 months, Elric just swam back and forth for me like he was posing for the camera, too bad his mom isn't a professional photographer.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

OK If I didn't know better I would think someone switched my fish.....But I know he is the same because of his personalityPictures were taken 60 days







apart


----------

